# Aged Parent (Subclass 804) Visa



## supertigger (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi any one has applied 804 before? May I know how long does it take to be granted?

My parents are both 68 years old now.


----------



## Alan Collett (Feb 13, 2008)

supertigger said:


> Hi any one has applied 804 before? May I know how long does it take to be granted?
> 
> My parents are both 68 years old now.


Likely to be between 10 and 15 years ... look at the Contributory Parent visa options if you/your parents would like the certainty of permanent residency sooner, even though I recognise there is a significant cost difference between the two strategies.

Consider also a split visa strategy - one parent applies for a CP visa and then sponsors the other for a Spouse visa.

Remember also that individuals must be in Australia to apply for the subclass 804 visa.

If you/your parents would like to discuss further my details are in my signature [edited by moderator]


Best regards.


----------



## Tanya007 (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi I am trying to apply 804 for my parents. They are both over 75. My brother used to look after them and he is coming over. It is my understanding that you can only apply for this while the applicant is onshore. 
So which visa should I use to bring them over?


----------

